# Another ADA Aquasoil question



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Is there really any difference between the 3 types besides color? and would a 3 liter bag work in a 5 gallon tank that you can buy from petco/mart?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

It's jsut the color, a 3 liter will leave you with extra.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I used 2 liters in my 5 cube, most people go with amazonia because they like the dark color. I don't believe there is any difference between the aquasoils other than the color, but you might ask Jeff in the ADG forum.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks. Now can someone recommend me a light fixture that would be good/compatible with the 5 gallon?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

When talking with Amano last year, I distictly remember him saying that he had the best growing success with Amazonia blaah blaah blaaah. There are only 3 possibilities: 1) Amano was lying and he is trying to push amazonia. 2)Somehow random chance allowed for Amano's best aquasoil experiences to be in tanks that happened to have amazonia 3) The aquasoils are different and Amazonia gives him the best results


I'm inclined to believe #3


----------

